# 12 YEAR WAIT FOR AN ANTELOPE



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

My son was fortunate to finally draw an antelope tag in our area after a 12 year wait . He spent 3 days before the season combing the zone for a decent buck and was quite disappointed at the scarcity of animals but we set out to find one anyway . The first day brought a sighting of only a couple dozen and a few small bucks , a weird looking one that he contemplated taking but I talked him out of it .

Second day dawned very foggy and overnight he'd decided to take the weird ,damaged one . We went to find him and as luck would have it we couldnt' . So back to work here on the farm until mid afternoon when , with work completed he was again determined to shoot '" Mr. Ugly " . Asked him to wait one more day , only a 6 day season , and I would drive him around to look for something better . He said he would hold if and take one more look with me . As luck would have it we drove to an area that has always been good to us in the past and we found a good buck on his way to bed up . He crested a hill and then was out of sight , out of sight from all roads . If we had been 10 seconds later w would not have found him . Dropped off my son with a a favourable wind in his face and he commenced a half mile stalk , followed it up with a 200 yard bellycrawl and then finished with a 200 yd broadside shot . The look on this young mans face when he walked up to his prize was priceless and ge thanked me many times for not letting him slay the split horned goat .


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice pronghorn C2C, Congrats to you and your son.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. to you both, he is fortunate to have a great mentor.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Very nice, congrats to you both on a great time & animal!

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice buck !! Congrats to you and your son.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

congrats


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Heck yeah! Looks like that shot really anchored the pronghorn in its tracks. A good one to remember, for sure.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanx for the comments guys , it was a treat to watch my son take this animal . Cover was sparse to say the least an this 6"3" kid of mine did his best to become a snake to get within range . We've gotten into videoing some our hunts but there was no way that 2 of us could pull it off so I sat back and watched from a mile and a half thru the spotting scope.


----------

